# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urojmë përsëri zogun dukagjinas

## xluaneshax

Se pari e pershendes zogun dhe i  uroj pervjetorin e tij te regjistrimit ne forumin tone te madh shqiptar, ai ka dhene nje kontribut mjaft te madh ne kete forum, e sidomos ne nenforumin e lojrave, perveq kesaj ai meriton te ze nje vend me te rendesishem aty ashtu si edhe zoti Metbala, zonja bica e zoti gashi.

Pra urime zogu, sukse edhe me te medha ty e gjithe forumit shqiptar.

----------


## Bardhi

Pajtohem plotesishte me ju....

----------


## EdiR

xluaneshax,
Me sa shikoj ju dhe Zogjte keni dicka me shume te perpashket sesa F.Sh. Pershendetjet dhe urimet ja bej ne ralitet jo ketu ne virtualitet  :shkelje syri:

----------

